

Renaissance-Era Italian Warlord Was Poisoned, Mummy Reveals - Thevet
http://www.livescience.com/49319-mummy-reveals-italian-warlord-poisoned.html

======
davidw
Verona is one of the nicest towns in northern Italy to visit: you have a bit
of everything, historically, from the Arena onwards, plus the nice hills to
the north, plus the lake to the west.

------
hga
Given the infamy, at least as promoted by their enemies, of the Borgias not
quite a century later, not to mention how often this Officially happened in
recorded history, I'm surprised the researchers were surprised.

Then again, they might well know that plenty of rumored or official poisonings
were just the normal day in, day out deaths in pre-modern public health and
then medicine days. About the first thing my professor in Renaissance history
did was to try to get across the omnipresence of death in pre-modern times,
something that's the antithesis of today's 1st World Zeitgeist.

